# Quitman Co. Hunting reports !



## kmckinnie

O K here we go! Heres a spot we can give Quitman Co. hunt reports!


----------



## kmckinnie

If anyone who hunts in this area wants to give a report feel free!


----------



## dkennedy

We killed 2 long beards and one jake (colateral damage) on opening weekend, we're heading back on the 23rd of this month to try again. They we're gobbling pretty good opening weekend, hopefully it's still on. Hogs everywhere!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

We have hogs as well! some turkeys havenot hunted them there this year I was thinking about going up this weekend not sure yet! Congrads on your birds!!Is that a ten point in the corn field?


----------



## dkennedy

You're right that's my little 10 point standing in one of our food plots a few years ago. Hopefully I can call her in a turkey when we go in a few weeks. She wants to turkeys hunt and my dad wants to hog hunt, so it looks like I'll be a full time guide when we go. I wouldn't have it any other way. Can't wait to get back up there.


----------



## kmckinnie

Qu. Co. is the place! I call our camp home!


----------



## kmckinnie

Going this weekend! anew member is coming in,we will do some scouting .I;m Turkey hunting in the mornings! we willsee what happens


----------



## dkennedy

Good luck, last weekend we dodged some thunder storms with a  tornado warning thrown in on top. heard a jake and two different long beards but the long breards wouldn't commit. At least they were talking. Hog sign everywhere. We have two guys there now fencing in our feeders to keep the hog away, and they're going to do a little turkey and hog hunting. I'll give you the results when they come in.


----------



## kmckinnie

Yeap, i'm at the camp. Looks like rain an the wind is blowing!!!!


----------



## dkennedy

Got the report, one long beard and three hogs.  Pretty good weekend. They also got 2 of the feeders fenced in so now we will feed the deer and not waste protein feed on hogs. Going back in 2 weeks to, the tractor work will begin.


----------



## kmckinnie

That sounds great! 1 longbeard at our place as well .2 yearold! Its tractor season now for sure. Saw a big buck churkey hunting as well. BIGGG velvet mass was starting!


----------



## kmckinnie

Going to Ga to see if I can get  more turkey! Have to be back Sunday for my mother! I'm blessed to still have her!!


----------



## dkennedy

Tear 'em up!  We're going back on the 13th to finish out the season, and get the work started. Save me one or at least scare him in my direction.


----------



## kmckinnie

Scare one no probblimbo!!!!! Were he goes I have no control!


----------



## dkennedy

Was anything talking? I'm heading up friday am, plan on huntin friday pm and saturday. Turkey huntin only.  Next time we go up our hog control permit will be in affect, if it squeals  in Quitman county it's fair game.


----------



## kmckinnie

Caught 4 sunday 100 pounders Makem squeal and the game is fair!!


----------



## kmckinnie

1 more pig gone,Manymore to go this is going to be a fun summer!


----------



## dkennedy

Heard 3 gobblers talking, had one close but not close enough. Killed 4 hogs, and like your place many more to go. Those 4 were from a group of about 20. Fenced in our 3rd feeder, now only the deer and coons can eat the protein feed. Hopefully some of the hogs will move on. 3/4 of the plots are planted we'll get the rest done in a few weeks.


----------



## kmckinnie

Heading north sat. with 270 in hand! piggy hunting!


----------



## kmckinnie

Didn't make it as planned! Grandson had baseball practice! we are raising him hes 9! He made the allstar team! Going this weekend to check cams and try and trap a pig or shoot one! Its time to work on stands, trim roads and clean-up. Oyea and cook-out! A new member is bringing his camper as well! Scouting is also on the menu!


----------



## Swamprat

Have fun....went to my place Monday and saw a few hog tracks. Might throw out some corn tomorrow and see if I can bust one or two Friday or Saturday.

Will be moving some stands Sunday....me and my BIL have the annual Fathers Day tradition of helping each other move stands, trim branches, etc at our different leases. good thing they are abou 15 miles apart I suppose. That is what we request to our families to do on Fathers Day


----------



## kmckinnie

We will do it swamp!


----------



## Swamprat

OK....brain gas since F A R T is banned, we both thought this weekend was Fathers Day but it is like a few weeks away.

Oh well, we will still be doing what I said on that weekend.


----------



## kmckinnie

Seen some hogs,1 biggen! Sat afternoon ,didn't shoot. I just didn't feel like cleaning 1.


----------



## dawg4028

kmckinnie said:


> Didn't make it as planned! Grandson had baseball practice! we are raising him hes 9! He made the allstar team! Going this weekend to check cams and try and trap a pig or shoot one! Its time to work on stands, trim roads and clean-up. Oyea and cook-out! A new member is bringing his camper as well! Scouting is also on the menu!



congrats on the All Star Team.


----------



## dawg4028

Buddy in from Ohio this week.  Took him out on Seminole yesterday.  I caught two; one a little over 5 lbs.  Wished he would have caught it.  Even had him in the front of the boat;he just couldn't get one in.  Weather was either storming or steamy hot.  Got caught out in the rain a lot.  Saw where the tourney at Wingates took over 28 pounds to win it.  There are much better that I am.  Thats for sure.

His wife and kids are heading to PC beach for the week.  Hope they miss the oil.  He's gonna stay and fish.  We're gonna hit the flats Tuesday morning.  I hope he has a great time.  He really takes care of me in November in Ohio.


----------



## kmckinnie

He had practice this afternoon, and we think he did great!! The team looked great!  We hope they fair well in the playoffs. Thanksdawg


----------



## kmckinnie

Saw a lot of deer sat. 1 big buck at my wifes stand! They were moving in the afternoon heat,eating green weeds ,browse. My guess for moister.Caught some brim at dark out of a pond,about 20.All full of row!TTYL  K


----------



## kmckinnie

Alot of hogs! Alot of hogs! Too hot to shoot them! I think we are going to plant peas next week!


----------



## dkennedy

We've got about 5 acres left to plant, I'd say we'll be there in the next few weeks. Time to break out the straw hat. Now that we've fenced in all the feeders but one, hopefully some of the hogs have moved on. We noticed every year just before deer season when we quit feeding the hogs almost disappear. I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## kmckinnie

I think they go to the feed! We want some pork so we are feeding about 20 right now! Trap time!!!!!! We plant winter feed plots mostly!


----------



## dkennedy

How long will the Blackberries last? Planinng a trip in a few weeks and would like to make some cobler. I think I was still picking them in the middle of July. Does any one know?

It's been Africa HOT down here in Fl, humidity is thru the roof.  looking forward to a morning temp not in the high 80's.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hey idon't know when the berries are gone


----------



## dkennedy

Nice buck, hopefully I'll have a few just like him when we check our camera's. I guess when we head back to camp I'll know just how long the blackberries last.


----------



## kmckinnie

They were everywhere last weekend!


----------



## kmckinnie

Josh with his doe


----------



## kmckinnie

Some deer from the camp!


----------



## stealthman52

K,Josh sure looks happy with that doe,glad to know we still got people that care about others


----------



## kmckinnie

Josh helped me get my little buck out, He would holler were getting closer to the 4wheeler


----------



## kmckinnie

Terrys' 1st buck last year! He killed 2


----------



## kmckinnie

T
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





onys' 1st year with us! I think he was proud!


----------



## kmckinnie

I
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                                                                                                    rode this deer to about 3 camps and drank 2 at each camp before hanging him!


----------



## stealthman52

thats a nizin,K


----------



## kmckinnie

Thanks stealth, I hunted hard for him last year!


----------



## talisman

good buck pics


----------



## kmckinnie

Thanks talis, We do good most of the time! Never know what will happen hunting!







The place is full of these! caught 5 today!


----------



## dkennedy

That's one fine buck. We've been doing the QDM on our property for the last three years, and things have been looking better each year.  The guys before us shot everything with horns, which is perfectly legal so I don't blame them. It's just not what we practice. We'd rather shoot a few does every year and one quality buck every few years. I think I have the kin to those hogs on our cameras to.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hey d,Yall are doing the right thing on management! How many acres do yall have and how many mems! Hunting clubs around you doing it helps!


----------



## talisman

those hogs sure can mess up a good place


----------



## kmckinnie

They eat the soybeans before they can sprout out of the ground!


----------



## dkennedy

We own and lease 900 acres all connected.  Everyone around us says they're practicing QDM. We have 3 members but we do bring up some buddies to shoot does during the archery, blackpowder, and early gun season. We've been shooting about 10-12 does per year and only killed one 5.5 year old 9 point that scored 130. We've been seeing a bunch of young bucks everytime we hunt.so I believe we're on the right track.


----------



## kmckinnie

Sounds like a success story in the maken! I bet you knock down a gooden this year! Nice chatting with ya! Your blackberries are fading away!


----------



## dkennedy

Ok heading north tomorrow. We've got some mowing and the final few arces to plant.  Plus we have feeders to fill and cameras to check.  Hopefully there are a few shooters on the cameras. I'm not sure if I can handle sitting in a tree stand in 100 F waiting to kill a hog, so they might be safe this weekend. If time alows we'll head into Michelle's for the seafood buffet.  It isn't very healthy but it darn good eats. I'll give you an up date on Monday.


----------



## dkennedy

Wow it's hot


----------



## kmckinnie

Try walking barefoot in the sand! Heres some pics!


----------



## dkennedy

*Hot weekend*

Well we got everything done dispite the heat, also after stuffing our selves at Michelle's we went and sat in a cow pea and sorgum patch.  When we got there, there was about a dozen hogs already there. Then a big one stepped out. He ended up weighing 248 Lbs. He's the biggest one I ever killed.


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrads on the porkchops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkennedy

We need rain BAD, I can't remember it being this dry. Hopefully we'll get some soon.


----------



## kmckinnie

Yeap its dry and hot! It has been rainning there! Don't last long!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Went to hunting Camp,was gonna set hog trap.came down hill,saw Hog laying in trap.he jumped up.I seen then he was wounded and real skinng.I told my Daughter,He had to go anyways.We went back to camp,got 30/30 went back.he had moved on.i walked a few ways and spotted him.This was a Mercy Killin.He went down!!! My Daughter and I drug him out,and took care of it.This was my first time Shooting a HOG!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Jeffs Buck pic at his stand!!!!!! I hope you get him! Good luck K


----------



## kmckinnie

Some of my picks from the past, something to just stir the interest before the season starts! 06 season!


----------



## dkennedy

I love it, if that doesn't get you fired up nothing will. I'm going to the local archery shop wednesday, thinking real hard about stepping up and buying a new bow. I own a PSE I bought about 12 years ago. My buddy bought a new Hoyt Alphamax last year and he loves it. I think I'll check it out and the new Hoyt Maxxis 35. The price tag is the only thing scaring me. We'll see.  Looks like we got some good rain Wednesday afternoon, rained on the camp for about an 1.5 hours as per the weather channel radar.


----------



## dkennedy

Here's one from Central Florida, shot it the year before we bought property in SW GA.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

That buck is nice! What did he score? Upper 130s ?


----------



## dkennedy

He grossed 135 and netted 128.5. He was 5.5 years old according to our biologist 
He weighted 165 lbs live weight
 Not bad for central Florida.


----------



## dkennedy

Heading back on Thursday, can't wait to check the cameras and see what been eating all the protein and grazing in the food plots. Maybe I'll get a crack at a hog with my new bow.


----------



## kmckinnie

Sounds good! We'll be there also! Makeing ground blinds! Getting ready for bow season!


----------



## kmckinnie

We HAD a biggen in the trap! We just got done rebuilding!


----------



## dkennedy

It was so hot even the hogs weren't moving this weekend at our place. We got all our archery stands ready to go and even checked out most of our shootin houses for wasps. I did kill a 5ft timber rattler, I sure do hate snakes. Shot the bows a few times and tried out some new broadheads. I shot the Ramcats. They shoot exactly like my field points. I've tried a lot of different heads over the years and love the way these shoot, next experiment is on a deer or hog to see just how they do. They look pretty nasty that's for sure.  We did have a few nice bucks on one camera but the other three only does and dinks. Can't wait till the season starts.


----------



## kmckinnie

Planting peas everywhere!


----------



## kmckinnie

Seen deer no kills yet! It was hotttttt!


----------



## dkennedy

Heading up Thursday, I know It will still be hot but I've got to give it a go. I'll give you an update next Monday.


----------



## kmckinnie

We'll be there this afternoon! Gotta give it awhirl!


----------



## stealthman52

k,I wish ya the best of luck,just make sure you wear terry cloth camo's it might be a tad hot


----------



## kmckinnie

If i could hit one! Iwouldn't have to stay out so long in the heat!


----------



## dkennedy

Hot is an under statement!!! Saw one deer right at dark, but to far to identify. Then had a few hogs the next evening right at dark walk by in the same location as the deer. Looks like I need to move the stand about 50 yards closer. Some of our other hunters did manage to make contact with 3 hogs, but nothing made it to the skinning rack. There's always next time. It was still worth being in the woods!!


----------



## CamoCop

only hunted one weekend during archery and saw nothing.  the afternoon temp's were 98.5 degrees though.  coming back up this thursday night so i can hunt the last day of muzzle and opening gun weekend.


----------



## dkennedy

That's my plan as well. Drive up Thursday, hunt archery Friday, gun hunt Saturday, Sunday and Monday morning then back in the truck again. Hopefully at least one trip to the deer processor. Gonna fill some doe tags before mid November. Good luck !!!


----------



## 12pointer

Went to the club in clay county this past weekend and planted all the foodplots . Most of the plots had moisture 1 inch or so under the surface , we decided not to wait any longer , hope we get some rain . Me and my son smoked pole hunted while we where there , my son let a 7pt , 8pt and a spike walk they where young bucks and needed a couple of more yrs. I only saw a long horn spike


----------



## kmckinnie

I didn't see nuten . My little buddy shot one!


----------



## dkennedy

SWEET!!!  tell him congratulations. I've come up blank as well, hopefully that will change this weekend.


----------



## Bear10

kmckinnie said:


> I didn't see nuten . My little buddy shot one!



Congrats! Have you started working over in Jefferson County yet?


----------



## kmckinnie

Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its nice out there, we are on 18,ooo acers! Those folks have it made! They flew in on a chopper( helicoptor) just to meet us and lay out the big house! I'm building the lodgemanagers house 1st. I'll start the big one the first of the year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 12pointer

Kmckinnie it was nice chatting with you this afternoon , give me a call sometime when you are over around fort gaines and stop by the camp for alittle deerhunting stories. Tell your little buddy congrats on the deer kill.


----------



## kmckinnie

We killedabig sowthis weekend! Picslater!


----------



## dkennedy

We shot 5 does and one hog. We saw two 8 points, one 7 point, 3 spikes two 3 points and a 4 point. One of the 8's would score around 105, all left for another year. Can't wait for another month, if should be wild up there.


----------



## kmckinnie

sounds like your progam is working! Congrads!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkennedy

We are really trying, everyone is sticking to the program and we continue to see better and more bucks every year. It takes a lot of time, sweat and self control to really make it work and it looks like we're on the right track. I know you know what I mean. Good luck!!!


----------



## CamoCop

i was the only one in our camp to see anything all weekend (friday, saturday and sunday).  all i seen was 2 doe's friday late morning.  shot at one with my muzzle loader but missed.  all of our food plots were toast due to the lack of rain.  i also hate to say it but i think the members of the lease to our West are hunting over corn.  they do not come up all spring or summer for lease maintanance but every morning it sounds like a shooting gallery.  as usual Top Bait was selling corn by the pallets and were out of corn by Sunday!


----------



## dkennedy

Charles always burns through corn during hunting season. I saw BJ this weekend so I know he's keeping his eye out for people hunting over corn. There's plenty of deer, you don't need corn.


----------



## kmckinnie

Camo

You know the deal! B J is the answer!

A friend of mine killed a GOOD 8 sat morning! It was drinking water at a creek crossing! QUIT CO.  He may have the right idea sence its so dry!
We'll be up this weekend! I saw a 6& a4 last sat afternoon! They were feeding on leaves from weeds & vines heading toward our only food plot sence its been so dry!
  Good luck yall keep in touch!  K


----------



## CamoCop

the next time i will be up is during Thanksgiving.  i am going up the day before Thanksgiving and staying until December 5th. maybe my luck will change during those 10 or so days!


----------



## kmckinnie

Camo,
You have not missed much!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not many shots this weekend!We seen more on the full moon! LOL  K


----------



## CamoCop

any rutting signs yet????  hopefully it will hold off until the week after Thanksgiving when i'm up there.


----------



## kmckinnie

Its starting! U will have it timed about right!


----------



## sparkman8

Our lease has yielded a few does so far.  Have not seen any nice bucks yet.  I believe they will start to move around during the day with the pre rut phase starting real soon.  Killed a nice 150 lb doe on the property.  At least the protein feeders are paying off.  HAve seen some nice  bucks on camera but only a few on the camera at daylight.  Its coming soon!  good luck yall!


----------



## dkennedy

Last year we saw plenty of chasing going on around the 20th of November, and about 10 really nice bucks and a bunch of smaller ones checked in at Taylor's during that weekend. We shot one 9 point and one 8 point. So that's when we plan on heading back up. Not exactly sure if that was the begining, middle, or end of the pre-rut. After that weekend till the end of the season is when we see most of out bucks.


----------



## kmckinnie

I"ll be in camp for 2 weeks starting NOW!


----------



## dkennedy

Good Luck, keep us posted!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Seen deer almost everytime! Some running does! Alot going on,one was a bigen! just had one side the other was broke off!Just my luck! More newa later!


----------



## CamoCop

one of our guys is up in camp this week and so far all he has to report of is poachers.  apparently our property is being hit bad by poachers.  i guess instead of finding jobs and working, the locals would rather hunt on someone else's dime!  this is really Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- a bunch of us off on our lease, so next year we will not be on that property....maybe not even in Georgia at all!  he has personally seen one person walking through our lease and this afternoon he had someone shoot within 100 yards of him.  almost everyone on this site looks down at us Florida people and blames "us" for the spike in lease prices.  well atleast we are not criminals like ALOT (not all) of the local Georgia folk.  it is sickening all the time and money we put towards our lease just to have common "thieves" hunt for free.  they just better hope i don't catch one when i go up this week!


----------



## kmckinnie

Sorry to here that! Do people live close by, houses! Are they getting dropped off! Its hard to run with a 120 pound deer! Poaching would look like hard work!

Well it just rained for a few minutes at our camp! I killed a 170 pound 8 pt on the 18th! He was chasing a doe! They were chasing some when it was cooler! Maybe this weekend It will cool off!

Goodluck camo


----------



## CamoCop

yes, there is a county maintained clay road that splits our property.  there is 2 houses on it and we have found foot prints along with tire tracks coming off our property and right up their driveway.  people are also parking along side US HWY 82 and walking onto our property just as if they paid the lease.  for the last 2 years, everytime we've gone up to the lease...we have found fresh foot prints and tire tracks on our lease but have never actually seen anyone on the property until this week.  i guess the locals have patterned us just like we do the deer.  they just better pray i don't catch one or he's going to need some dental work!


----------



## CamoCop

by the way, congrats on your buck....any pic's?


----------



## dkennedy

I shot this 10 point on the evening of the 18th, I wasn't at camp for 45 minutes and was done. 165 lbs 120 inches. From the time he stepped out till the time I shot was about 45 seconds. We had him on camera all year and put him on the hit list.  We're using 120 inches as our goal on our property. We saw a good amount of chasing and quite a few smaller bucks, so it about to come on strong I think.


----------



## kmckinnie

Thats a good buck there!

I got a few pics I'll post on here later!  thanks camo. Use the butt of your rifle don't hurt your hand.


----------



## kmckinnie

Thanksgiving week ,My grandsons 1st, My little 8 and my wifes 8, Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Sissyhunter killed a goodone this morning . she'll post picts later!


----------



## SissyHunter

Here's my buck Bubba. I'm still excited.


----------



## dkennedy

Fantastic,that's a great buck. Way to go!!!


----------



## sparkman8

Just got home from our lease in GA!  what a disappointment this year!!!  did not see but one buck the entire time we we there (over a week hunting)!  I don t know what happened this year but it was not good!!  WE killed one eight pt off the property (camo cop did) and no one else saw much of anything!  I did shoot a nice size doe for the freezer but was looking for that nice buck!  It might have something to do with poachers in the real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hopefully we can go back up at the end of the year for a final hunt.  To you all on this forum, congrats on those nice bucks killed, i'm a little jealous!!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

We hunt hard! K will hunt a week or more at times and not see a deer! Then we go and all of us sees one or more! Good luck to yall!Thanks for the congrads!


----------



## dkennedy

Went up Friday and came home Sunday. Three hunters saw 5 does, 3 yearlings and 11 bucks, all spikes to 6 points, No shooters and very few does. With everything dead except the plots we figured we'd have seen more deer at least more does anyway. We'll try again in a few weeks.


----------



## kmckinnie

We are going this weekend to have a good time! And do a little hunting!


----------



## dkennedy

I've been here since Sunday, deer movement had been good. Seen quite a few smaller bucks.  Hogs everywhere. We had snow flurries on Sunday and its been pretty cold every morning. Good luck!!


----------



## kmckinnie

We did good this year! We are done! Hog season is here!


----------



## kmckinnie

Heres a hog! Thats my grandson Jr.


----------



## Son

Weird season for sure. Some weeks the deer just locked up and didn't move much during the daylight. I'm beginning to wonder if doe depredation permits aren't having an effect on our numbers?
We all know, a field full of (food) crops, can draw deer from miles distance. An aggressive depredation program several miles from where you hunt, can and will reduce your numbers. I'm thinking that a good food plot, supplemental feeding program on the hunting property just might eliminate some of the depredation threat. I know farmers spend lots of money to grow crops, but we as hunters spend lots of money to hunt also. Right now, I don't think the depredation issue is monitored properly.


----------



## dkennedy

Four hogs down so far


----------



## dkennedy

Final total 4 boar hogs and 1 sow. Thousands to go


----------



## kmckinnie

Going for the spring opener!


----------



## dkennedy

Yep, We're heading up Friday and coming home Monday. I haven't been there for about a month, how's the gobbling? Last few years it's been pretty good on opening weekend, but I believe this year it's opening a little later so we'll see what happens.


----------



## kmckinnie

I 've heard they are doing it! We don't havemany birds on our place! Theres alot in the area just not around us! Every now and then we get lucky! We do better a little later for some reason!


----------



## dkennedy

We don't see many during deer season, but when you can hear them in the spring it seems like we at least have a few to chase around. Nothing like our lease in central Florida, there was a wad of turkeys there.


----------



## dkennedy

Good luck this weekend,  I'll give ya a report on Tuesday.


----------



## kmckinnie

dkennedy said:


> Good luck this weekend,  I'll give ya a report on Tuesday.



Sounds good! Best wishes to Ya!


----------



## dkennedy

Slow turkey weekend, only heard 2 gobbles. Weather wasn't to good for turkey activity. Still I'd rather be in Georgia any day of the week.  We'll be back in a few weeks to try it again.


----------



## kmckinnie

We are here now!


----------



## dkennedy

We killed 13 hogs the last weekend of turkey season.  Had a Gobbler in range one morning he was standing behind some brush, I was waiting for him to clear before I shot and a coyote ran into the plot and scared off the turkey before I could seal the deal. Needless to say I was a little ticked, lucky for the coyote he wasn't in range or he'd got some extended range #5's.


----------



## kmckinnie

We killed afew just last weekend!


----------



## Son

Hey, if ya'll see any rain over your way, send some of over to SW Ga. It's dryer than a popcorn whistle..


----------



## kmckinnie

It came a good one there! 10 drops in a 12'' circle!


----------



## dkennedy

Heading back for fathers day weekend, might do some hog hunting if we get a chance.  Mainly a family weekend, the kids want to do some Black Berry pickin.  Anytime your in the woods with family and friends thats hard to beat.


----------



## dkennedy

Had a great weekend, it was HOT!!! We did get a heck of a rain storm on Friday, I'd say 2-3 inches.  We could stand to have some more. Bucks and does are hitting the feeders, didn't see any fawns.


----------



## kmckinnie

The fourth was great there! My wife killed a hog,it rained good & we got some work done!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

She got another 8o pounder this weekend!


----------



## dkennedy

Excellent keep shooting there's plenty to go around.  We're heading up in two weeks to try bow hunting a few, time to practice for deer season.


----------



## kmckinnie

i killed 5 more 80ty pounders this morning!


----------



## buc101

kmckinnie, 
You get any rain there today?


----------



## kmckinnie

yes all day!


----------



## dkennedy

It's about time we got some rain, we just replanted our plots so we needed it. The drought killed everything but the weeds. Way to go on the hog whacking, I've been trying to scare them in your direction so I can save money on ammo. I've been going thru 44mag and 270 rounds like water this year.


----------



## buc101

Thanks for the update kmckinnie. Good to hear about the rain!


----------



## kmckinnie

None last weekend! But my wife knocked down a monsta SOW! I got to clean it! Yea!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Our pea patches are coming up great! We are going up there this weekend to harrow up some more patch areas& work around the camp in the evenings while cooking out! O yea and look for a arrow head!


----------



## buc101

Really nice arrow heads, you'll have to give me some lessons on how to find those. I bought 60 acres just north of Georgetown on 27 couple years ago that buts up to our lease, so I'm in the area.


----------



## kmckinnie

There is a camp around you close i bet! We just know what to look for to find where they camped! It a lot of looking & little finding! ttyl kenny


----------



## kmckinnie

Hot! Whew, we worked mowing and harrowing. The peas are up and growing.


----------



## mcguffey2

*Quitman County Bucks!*

Few bucks we have taken over the last four years!


----------



## mcguffey2

*Quitman County!*

Quitman County Bucks!


----------



## kmckinnie

Those are some good ones!


----------



## dkennedy

Heading back up tomorrow, I hope I find a few like that on our trail camera's. We're gonna do some mowing and tree stand work, and try to eradicate some swine. I'll update ya when I return.


----------



## kmckinnie

We'll be up there doing our thing also!


----------



## mcguffey2

Just got back last night from our lease in Quitman County. We did some bushhogging, stand moving and alot of looking. So dry! Kmckinnie i saw a picture of you in the Big Cat gas station in Georgetown. Ive been stopping there for maybe 20 years. I love that little store. I think you always put picture up there. I will say hey if we ever run into each other!


----------



## kmckinnie

mcguffey2 said:


> Just got back last night from our lease in Quitman County. We did some bushhogging, stand moving and alot of looking. So dry! Kmckinnie i saw a picture of you in the Big Cat gas station in Georgetown. Ive been stopping there for maybe 20 years. I love that little store. I think you always put picture up there. I will say hey if we ever run into each other!



Sounds great!


----------



## dkennedy

Too Hot!!! that's the report from Quitman Co. We did get one heck of a rain shower on Friday though. We moved a few stands, cleared out around a few others.  Tried to hog hunt, nothing was moving except the gnats. Mowed some roads, filled the protein feeders and checked the cameras. Come to think about it, we had a great time.  Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## kmckinnie

We can't wait to get started this year!


----------



## talisman

good looking bucks


----------



## dkennedy

Great deer, I'd take anyone of them. Are all those from Quitman County?


----------



## kmckinnie

Thanks Talis! Yes sir those are from Quitman! We have afew more but there at my sissys house! We where cleaning them up! Theres a few more hanging around here also. 
dk we'll have to meet at michells one nite during the season!

ttyl my friends!


----------



## dkennedy

Sounds great, I'll let you know the weekends we're going up and we'll meet up. I love me some fried catfish!!!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

I love the fried srimps! Umm Umm Good!


----------



## kmckinnie

We are ready for the season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## florida boy

kmckinnie said:


> We can't wait to get started this year!



fine ones !


----------



## kmckinnie

Thers two at this camp hunting! We have 3 arrows together! LOLs k


----------



## dkennedy

Sound like 3 dead animals to me


----------



## Son

No bow bucks today?


----------



## kmckinnie

Mid day was the time to hunt! No shots fired from the bows today!
Deer where seen!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Heres one!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Heres the pork!


----------



## kmckinnie

Food plots are getten done! Camp work is getten done! And if it gets done me and my wife do it! Come on opening morning of rifle season! We'll have some help hunting !


----------



## Son

Has always amazed me how some people join a club with the attitude, they paid to hunt. Not to be part of the club, nor to help in making it any better. Often wonder if when they come to hunt,  they think everything stays so nice without anybody doing anything? Hey, amazing how the camp stays mowed, weeds sprayed around everyone's trailer. Cooking room stays so clean and hey look. All the roads are clear, not one tree down across em. And when we have rain, I bet they think all those food plots just came up by themselves and didn't cost one cent. Yep, that's the way it's always been.


----------



## Son

And look at this. This fellow isn't in the hunt club, but he goes out and helps me fix blinds, stands and clear roads. Now, that's a good brother in law.

We just fixed this blind back up, it was in bad shape and about to turn over. And you know what, some would have climbed in and hunted from it anyway. Without a thought of fixing the darn thing. That's the way it's always been.


----------



## Son

And you know what? Some of those lazy people will read this thread, and it wont bother em one little bit.


----------



## Son

Yep, that's the way it is, and bet they wont let ya know they read this. usually, it's the same folks you have to run down for the dues.


----------



## kmckinnie

Amen!


----------



## kmckinnie

We are going to the camp to build a skinning shed and maybe skin a deer in it!


----------



## kmckinnie

Well we got it framed-up! Had some good camp help! Seen some deer, and some hog sign! They need killen! Mr. Green Jeans came by and talked a little while! We got his number to call him when we have a grillen going on! He likedthe skinning shed and gave some advice.  Hope it rains soon planted a few small spots, not the big ones just in case no rain!!!


----------



## Son

If ya'll had a good carpenter, that shed would have been finished already..  lol


----------



## kmckinnie

A saw and a hammer would help also!


----------



## kmckinnie

*Good stands!*

I must have good stand locations! Someone from the land next to use crossed a property line with orange tape marking the trail to one of my old wood lean-ups! He left his clear-cut by 100 yards to get to it! I left a short sweet note informing him hes beyond his lease!

What else should I do?


----------



## talisman

We did the same a few years ago except we left notes on there stands a phone number to call if they didnt know where the property line was and by the next time we came back all the stands were gone and havent had a problem with them since


----------



## kmckinnie

I was hoping they would see the error of there ways, or rethink there actions! Most likely will!


----------



## SissyHunter

Bubba and Aunt T, Thanks for helping me plant and I loved the look around the lease.

Love ya!


----------



## kmckinnie

We love you too! We got tin for the new roof for the skinning shed! Plots are planted and we found good deer trails to set=up on! How did U like the 3 hour tour of the back property line!!!!


----------



## Old Crusty

I'm new to Quitman county hunting. Was wondering when you would consider the peak of the rut to be in this area. Thanks.


----------



## kmckinnie

The teens in November!  like Nov. 13 thru thanksgiving, I would say it peaks there! Its starting now with them marking there areas.


----------



## Old Crusty

Thanks I appreciate the info.


----------



## buc101

Say several small bucks trailing and chasinging yesterday


----------



## dkennedy

We Saw plenty of rubs and scrapes this weekend.  The Bucks are still together, I think we still have a few weeks to go. Deer movement this weekend was great, we saw a wad of deer both Bucks and does.  Also trapped 7 hogs. We're Buck hunting till December then we'll take a few does. Good Luck to all!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrads on the pork! We saw little bucks and a few does, shots all around us!They must of had the opening weekend shootem up thing going on! One fellow with us saw 9 deer, the biggest he saw he couldn't make anything out! It was a brushy trail! I didn't see athing!!!!!!!!!! YET.......


----------



## kmckinnie

Today: Windy seen does at 7:50 am & 6 pm! They were feeding.


----------



## dkennedy

Hopefully their still moving like that next weekend. Any small bucks chasing yet? Probably a little early yet. Just need one big one to make a mistake and I'll be happy.


----------



## dkennedy

Got a question, what are the average live weight of the bucks ya'll been killing.  We've taken 5 bucks in the last 3 years, they were either 3.5 or 4.5 years old. They weighted from 155 to 180. What do you think? They look very Healthy and their kidney's have plenty of fat on them. Our does have been between 90 and 140. Just want to see what ya think.  Of course we'd love for the bucks to reach 5.5 but our goal is at least 3.5 and score 115 or higher. What do you use as a bench mark for shooting Bucks?  Thanks Guys!!


----------



## kmckinnie

We killed one 2 years ago that weighted 225 and was about 6 years old! He was not your average deer! The one in my advatar was killed the same year 190 he was older, Iwould of said 8 or better years old! I had pics of him as a 10 for 5 years he was bigger at one time! I shoot bigger deer than most at the camp cause that is what I hunt for, most will shoot a 8 point or about what looks like a 8 point if you know what I mean! Most weight about 140ty to 160ty on average for the 3 year olds, the does average 100. We have killed some 120 pounders each year, bigger than that is above average.  We would like to have a higher mark for bucks but the clubs around us don't so it wouldn't work! We have big bucks cause they are smart, not cause of management completely! Most of mine average 160ty or better 180ty is not uncommon. We no not have crop land around us, just timberland. I have not taken a pic of a good buck this year yet! But that has happened before and I've killed a 170 lb and 3 days later a 185lb!

Can't wait to see what happens there this year!


----------



## dkennedy

Thank you, sounds like we're in the ball park with our bucks.  If we can get them to stay on our property during the season they'll have a better chance of making it to 5.5 years old. We pass a bunch of young bucks every year and get about 2-3 "shooters" on our cameras each season, and might take one of those. Either way I hunted Central Fl for 15 years and now Georgia for the last 5 and absolutely love SW Georgia. Heading back up Thursday, we'll see what's moving.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Its about time! The signs are showing up! Be prepared!


----------



## 12pointer

Hey kmckinnie I just got off the phone with a good friend of mind that hunts quitmen county he killed a good 10 pt. this morning , he said everybody was seeing bucks chasing does for the last week or so. He hunts some of the bradley land south of florance marina, where do you hunt from there ?


----------



## kmckinnie

Lower lumpkin rd. Its out of Georgetown off of 82 runs north to 27 just before Lumpkin. We have seen where the chase is beginning. Thats some great land hes hunting! Some of the fellows who work there visit with us at our camp. We'll be looken this weekend hard!!!!!!!!! Thanks for the update! TTYL my friend!


----------



## 12pointer

We havent seen any running yet in Clay county , but we are seeing alot of deer. Good Luck kmckinnie hope you get a good one !!!


----------



## kmckinnie

THX Good luck to U and your bunch! Be safe!


----------



## kmckinnie

There is a little chasing going on! A buck in rut and a doe in heat is what it takes! This happens every year! The temps dosen't matter! Hot or cold it happens! Saw a big body deer monday morning chasing! His head was to low to see what I needed to see!! Left camp that afternoon and it was hot! Well a biggen chased a doe right across 27 north just before Cuthbert! Someone forgot to tell them it was to hot! She was HOT alright! Wish I was there now! Well I have next week off and its onthen! Good luck to all!

We need some rain!!!!!!!!


----------



## buc101

Hunted last Wed - Mon and saw some chasing and a few buck out roaming in the middle of the day. Had a little rain last week and the deer moved well that morning, but seemed to shut down for a couple days after that. Food plots are being hit pretty good. Headed back late this week.


----------



## dkennedy

Heading back tomorrow am till Sunday, hopefully I can fill a buck tag!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Good luck to the both of yall!


----------



## dkennedy

Just climbed into my stand, wind is blowing hard out of the north. I hope they still move tonight.


----------



## mcguffey2

I hunt in Quitman County off of 39, been hunting WC Bradley land since I was in my teens 38 now. My father, my best friend and I hunt the 12th thru the 20th of November every year. This was the worst year we ever had. We saw very little movement all week. Heard a very little amount of shooting all week. Did anyone esle have any luck during this time? We killed two doe an both were full of corn! We dont bait but the club next to us does, very heavy. We have no problem with baiting, just dont. Im guessing we mite start a feeding program next year. We still had a great time together. We still have alot of hunting left.


----------



## Old Crusty

I hunt about 7 miles north of Georgetown and was up there this weekend. Saw one mid sized 7 point cruising and checking scrapes. That was the only buck I saw all weekend. I'm going back up for Thanksgiving so hopefully it gets better.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'm here for the week with my grandson. Some in the area said they are moving some, maybe we/ll see one.


----------



## dkennedy

Just got back yesterday, saw a bunch of deer just not the big one. Very little chasing going on.  This weekend last year was much better in terms of rut activity. Good luck Kmckinnie maybe this is the week. Give us an up date.


----------



## kmckinnie

Its Hot! Sunday 1 fellow killed a 160 pound 9 point, It was a good avg. deer for this area. My sissy killed a 6 point that morning also, He would of been a 8 point but he had no sign of brow guards. He was a 2 year old. The 9 was around 4 years we guessed!

The grandson and I have seen Nothing Yet! We hear stuff! (kid hear well)


----------



## kmckinnie

The grandson killed a buck! It was a management buck! Killed it with a 30ty dirty! It was at the first stand as  It
 we call it cas that is the first one you come to!PICS LATER!


----------



## kmckinnie

iT WEIGHTED 190 pounds and I would guess it would score around about 135 bc! Pics soon!


----------



## kmckinnie

Its Alsome! Pics soon! For a 10 y/o Toomuch!!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

where did yah post them.i dont wanna wait to see them tonite!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

This is the best pic, the rest are blurry. Thats my dad & grandson chad!


----------



## dkennedy

That's a fantastic Buck.  Way to go Chad.  Did you call that a management Buck?


----------



## Gone Fishin

grats
luv to see kids hunting


----------



## florida boy

Fine buck! Congrats !


----------



## kmckinnie

Its warm here !!!!!!!!!!! Enough said!


----------



## talisman

Congrats to your grandson on a fine buck


----------



## kmckinnie

Thx Yall! That was a lot of sitting in warm weather. Chad is still on cloud 9


----------



## kmckinnie

Today would of been nice there!


----------



## dkennedy

27, I'd had to wear some long handles for that weather.  I bet it got the deer up and moving.


----------



## peanutman04

headin up this weekend yall seen any chasing this week?


----------



## kmckinnie

I did see running tracks at several locations! We will be there aswell!


----------



## peanutman04

ok great! good luck! maybe i'll here you shoot


----------



## buc101

Just got back, saw some bucks still chasing.


----------



## peanutman04

Saw 3 big toms this pm. No fur no shots heard. Good time anyhow aint workin!


----------



## kmckinnie

We are goingup for newyears! We enjoy it there! Who knows?


----------



## stealthman52

Kmac,hope you kill a bigin next year


----------



## kmckinnie

I hope to get him saturday


----------



## kmckinnie

No deer seen while hunting


----------



## dkennedy

Heading up for the final weekend! Hopefully something big stupid and with a rather large hat rack walks out.


----------



## peanutman04

headin over there myself. good luck!


----------



## kmckinnie

Thats 3 of us! We are going to bird watch! LOLs hope we all just see something.


----------



## peanutman04

seen 6 doe fri pm and 3 bucks sun am. to bad i already filled my buck tags!


----------



## kmckinnie

Well, there is always this upcoming season for us. We are going to start getting ready soon.


----------



## kmckinnie

We are hog hunting this weekend, anyone else hog hunting this area yet?
Going to look at some new leases in this area as well. Anyone interrested let me know. We have a camp with power,water & septic.


----------



## peanutman04

good luck! i didn't see any hogs on our lease this year while deer hunting and thats a first. we usually see and shoot bookuttales! i'm not complaining though.


----------



## dkennedy

I saw one hog on Jan. 14 right at dark, but I hit the barrel of the rifle on the stand and he hauled butt.  I'm sure he's been in the plot when some other hogs have meet their maker and he wasn't going to hang around and see if he was next.  On another note we see most of our hogs during the spring and summer, I guess mostly because we pour the corn to them.


----------



## kmckinnie

Well It looks like we have a nice place to hunt! Deer,turkey & hogs.


----------



## dkennedy

Where did ya'll move to?


----------



## kmckinnie

Nowhere! We just looked at some land around us that is unleased..


----------



## dkennedy

Got it, thought you we're bailing on Quitman county


----------



## Buck killers Wife

I'm going to kill a gobbler from this county.


----------



## kmckinnie

You just might kill 2
Now will you please yell me where you hid my shotgun!


----------



## Turk

*Bj*

Y'all are losing one of the best...Cpl. B.J. Foster will retire from DNR at the end of next month. I'm sure he'd love to hear from some of the folks he's served over the years. If you've got a mind to you can drop him a card at:

Cpl. B.J. Foster
Ga DNR Law Enforcement
1700 Radium Springs Rd.
Albany, Ga. 31701


----------



## tony0345

anyone seeing alot of big toms in quitman co. i'm going up this weekend to listen we have some land next to Bradley hope to hear some.


----------



## dkennedy

I haven't been for a while, we're going to show up the Friday and wing it Saturday morning.  The turkeys never seem to be roosted in the same places from day to day on our property so scouting is kind of a waste of time for us.  Same thing when I hunted central Fl for 15 years.  The one thing I have to say about the Osceola turkey he will gobble on the roost in the evenings.  These Easterns are pretty silent in the evening. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## tony0345

so much clear cutting going on around us may be hard to find one on our lease, but i still love being out there trying had a good deer season maybe turkey season will be the same.


----------



## kmckinnie

Turk said:


> Y'all are losing one of the best...Cpl. B.J. Foster will retire from DNR at the end of next month. I'm sure he'd love to hear from some of the folks he's served over the years. If you've got a mind to you can drop him a card at:
> 
> Cpl. B.J. Foster
> Ga DNR Law Enforcement
> 1700 Radium Springs Rd.
> Albany, Ga. 31701



Wish B J the best of luck. Maybe he'll run for Sheriff.

So. How are we going to replace him and with Whom? Sure would like to meet him.
Thanks


----------



## Buck killers Wife

I'll be there this weekend. Mrs. killer is the name, turkey killing is the game.


----------



## Turk

kmckinnie said:


> Wish B J the best of luck. Maybe he'll run for Sheriff.
> 
> So. How are we going to replace him and with Whom? Sure would like to meet him.
> Thanks



Sheriff is the plan...


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Sounds like a winning plan.......


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Mr. Turk,

Thanks for the news, and the other information. Stay in touch

BkW


----------



## Buck killers Wife

They where gobbling this am ! Called in a nice one, hes wise and didn't close the last few yards.......... I'll get him/Yet


----------



## schoolie

*coming down*

Hello everyone coming down to hunt hogs north of Georetown in Qutiman Co. will be there for a week 7-11 of May wondering if anyone has any reports on any hog action will be at Michelles for breakfast , lunch, dinner.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

The hog action is great around the swamps and creeks! Carry plenty of ammo.


----------



## schoolie

*Great*

Thanks for the info


----------



## dkennedy

Man if you eat at Michelle's 3 times a day you better bring some cholesterol medicine with ya!!! 

Their fried catfish and frog legs are excellent, heck everything is excellent.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## chrismhaase

dkennedy said:


> Man if you eat at Michelle's 3 times a day you better bring some cholesterol medicine with ya!!!
> 
> Their fried catfish and frog legs are excellent, heck everything is excellent.  Enjoy!!!



I love Michelle's and my mouth started to water after you mentioned the name.....  I need to make a trip back to deer camp soon.


----------



## schoolie

*Yep*

You cant beat the eat's at Michelles breakfast and the lunch Buffett and Fri , Sat Dinner Buffet hey Hog Hunting and good food doesn't get any better.


----------



## schoolie

*I got it*

Lipator


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Sounds like we need to set the hog traps with sour corn,then head to Michelles.


----------



## schoolie

*sounds good*

Will be in town May 6-12


----------



## kmckinnie

The turkey hunting has been good. Cant kill one cause of bad luck, They can SEE good!


----------



## schoolie

*headin down*

Leaving tonight about 9:00pm 14 hrs drive just wondering if anybody has any good hog reports for the GEORGTOWN area?need something to keep me awake man can't live on MOUTAIN DEW and CRISPY CREAMS!


----------



## kmckinnie

We killed 7 hogs last Saturday, we worked a true swga gobbler and he won again. We will try him again this weekend!
Good luck schoolie


----------



## kmckinnie

Turkey season is gone.... Hog killin time.... We plan on killen big ones, medium ones & tender little ones!


----------



## kmckinnie

schoolie said:


> Leaving tonight about 9:00pm 14 hrs drive just wondering if anybody has any good hog reports for the GEORGTOWN area?need something to keep me awake man can't live on MOUTAIN DEW and CRISPY CREAMS!



Well,How many did ya get?


----------



## schoolie

*big goose egg*

I didn't even see one my friend missed a nice big red boar saw him on the trail camera so we ended up coming home with our tails between are legs. I sent you a pm on your club openings?


----------



## kmckinnie

schoolie said:


> I didn't even see one my friend missed a nice big red boar saw him on the trail camera so we ended up coming home with our tails between are legs. I sent you a pm on your club openings?



I have a great place for yall to stay & hogs are not a problem! Hog killers are our heros. Pm sent!


----------



## kmckinnie

My grandson had fun this day!


----------



## schoolie

*Nice*

That's Awesomem start em! out early what i say tell him to leave some Hogs for me  great pic sent you a pm.


----------



## kmckinnie

We will go the holiday weekend and see if we can't get one for a B-que


----------



## Buck killers Wife

30-06 time.


----------



## kmckinnie

Time to work at the camp.


----------



## dkennedy

Leaving at noon today, tractor time. Bringing my sunscreen and rifle!!! The plan is food plots, filling feeders and Hogs.


----------



## kmckinnie

dkennedy said:


> Leaving at noon today, tractor time. Bringing my sunscreen and rifle!!! The plan is food plots, filling feeders and Hogs.



We got 5 hogs.Yeehaw


----------



## dkennedy

kmckinnie said:


> We got 5 hogs.Yeehaw



Congratulation!! 

We ended up with 2 and a rattle snake.  One boar 170lbs and one sow 136lbs.  Also found a few sheds, and saw 2 still pregnant does and a 1.5 yo buck. Not a bad weekend!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Schoolie Can't wait to meet ya! Lets put some pork inthe cooler.


----------



## schoolie

*Amen*

I am with you Brother I can't wait to meet ya hangout tell a story or two? and Smoke some Bacon! let's GIT-R-DONE.


----------



## kmckinnie

Happy Fathers Day to us dads. Got time to get back to the camp now, maybe!


----------



## kmckinnie

We going up to fill some feeders for pigs. I think I know someone who will shoot them!..


----------



## schoolie

*I think your right!*

Hey Kenny let me know how the camp visit goes give me a call or text if you get a chance.


----------



## kmckinnie

It went great, seen plenty of game sign. Even seen the critters, we'll be back up this weekend to move some more stands for the upcoming season. We didn't hunt none. Didn't fell like skinning pork.
schoolie when you get ready, let me know. I'll be very busy finishing this house I'm working on so I'll only have weekend time. I can show you the place and then you can go from there. TTYL k


----------



## kmckinnie

We are at the camp. We have seen deer everywhere and at all times of the day.


----------



## kmckinnie

We are going up this weekend to work on stands! Why is it bkw gets allthe goodspots! LOls


----------



## kmckinnie

Going again


----------



## dkennedy

Went last weekend, hogs running wild. Well 9 aren't running any more!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Good deal! Grandson is huntingthis weekend!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

We are going up to work on bow hunting areas! And the grandson is hunting hogs! Glad there is no Q HOG M cause hes going to kill not manage!


----------



## oldsmoke

*Oldsmoke*

My son-in-law Calvin and wife Pam are comming up for the week end of the 11th they joined the club. Give them something to do. They want to set up a tree stand.


----------



## dkennedy

Good luck to your grandson, the hogs are running wild I hope he kills every last one of them in Quitman County.


----------



## kmckinnie

No pigs killed guess they where on the run!


----------



## kmckinnie

Pea patches looken good with the rain.


----------



## peanutman04

new sheriff in town! i got to meet ol bj a couple of years ago. nice guy i hope he does well!


----------



## kmckinnie

peanutman04 said:


> new sheriff in town! i got to meet ol bj a couple of years ago. nice guy i hope he does well!



Where were you when you met him



He is a nice guy,Hope he drops by our camp for a chat


----------



## peanutman04

i was in a stand till he asked me to get out and come with him! i even got a few pics from that day! meet and greet with mr. bj!


----------



## kmckinnie

He has a way of introducing his self!


----------



## kmckinnie

There are some nice deer in Ouitman Co. this year! Looks like the weather is nice. Rained once or twice a week for about 6 weeks! The deer plots are green and growing. Lets hope this trend carrys on thru...... Good luck to all


----------



## Buck killers Wife

We are lucky to have the place we have to hunt! There are some nice deer there! Hope to smack one soon!


----------



## kmckinnie

We have about 300 ac to ourselfs BkW.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Great morning hunt! 2 deer down out of 5 bowhunters. Both does,a4 pt was seen chasing does.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Weekend kills


----------



## kmckinnie

The law had there hands full Sunday afternoon in Quitman Co.
We think someone took there Life beside the road. Gamewarden,GBI & others where there. Lower Lumpkin RD was the area. If I find out more I'll fill in the Blanks.


----------



## kmckinnie

We going up this weekend & we are going to do  some killen & grillen!


----------



## bobcat

Mckinny we hunt off of lower lumpkin rd as well.Guess we missed that. We had a good weekend on our new lease.Were 18 deer saw total.3 hogs shot.And i killed a doe after seeing a total of  14 .We have a 1000 acres with 3 creeks and  clearcut and 3yr old pines. One big foodplot is all the place is.Hope they are some good bucks in the area.


----------



## kmckinnie

It was around where the dumpters are and Herdon rd near the old church grave yard. Where is your place bobcat.


----------



## bobcat

Right off arkansas rd and lower lumkin.the road sign says penril rd but address is arkansas. Go figure .lol


----------



## kmckinnie

Kieth Davis hunt with yall.


----------



## bobcat

Yep.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'll come and visit with ya this weekend, Yall will be inthe tall pine on the hill right.


----------



## bobcat

Yeah but it will be sat evening after dark.


----------



## kmckinnie

bobcat said:


> Yeah but it will be sat evening after dark.



It was nice meeting yall, Yall have a great place! Good luck


----------



## bobcat

Yeah same here .need to come n hang out with us next weekend and  have a beverage n backstraps. If ya need anything let me know !


----------



## kmckinnie

I was thinking about mowing around your camp next weekend then. I want to earn my beverages! LOLs I have a tractor!


----------



## bobcat

Lol! We have 2 tractors we just had  a lot of irons in the fire the last few months. But your more than welcome  tonearn your beverages by sittin around n telling hunting storjes . Lol


----------



## bobcat

Was a hot weekend but during 2 sittings saw 8 deer n 2 hogs! Smooth missed a chipshot on the hog. Was the only one in camp hunting. But the deer  better watch out Saturday !


----------



## kmckinnie

Ditto Saw 6 deer & missed a chip on a small porker! I don't miss porkers, hes lucky!


----------



## stealthman52

Kmac looks like you got a doe in that pic 09/09 that buckillers wife posted on here. Is that you in the pic?


----------



## kmckinnie

Yep! We both got 1 that day! We are going back this weekend to try again. You can look in BkW photo album for better pics!


----------



## buc101

Do you know of any good taxidermist in the area?


----------



## one_shot

Taylor’s Outdoor Advantage Taxidermy and Deer Processing, , Cuthbert, (229) 732-6420, (229) 732-2300.


----------



## kmckinnie

I've heard Taylors does a good job!


----------



## kmckinnie

Hey bobcat Yall going up!


----------



## bobcat

Yep we will be up friday through sunday . Need to come n share a hunting story orc 2 w us


----------



## kmckinnie

Willdo I have a 12 pack of stories!


----------



## kmckinnie

We are planting fall food plots this weekend! Hope we get rain next week.


----------



## talisman

We are too and i hope it does rain


----------



## kmckinnie

Do the rain dance please...


----------



## talisman

It rained on us 2 times while planting last friday and the ground was moist but by now we need a good rain on our plots


----------



## kmckinnie

Everything will be fine, if acold front comes down with a little rain!


----------



## meandmydog

*opening weekend*

hey kenny yaw comming up this weekend


----------



## kmckinnie

Good chance of it. We have the things packed. How bout you and the Boyz?


----------



## kmckinnie

Hey Bobcat yall kill anything with them smokepoles?


----------



## dkennedy

I'm leaving in the AM, staying till Tuesday. Can't wait!!!


----------



## bobcat

My son hunter managed to smoke a fat nanny Friday morning at around 140 yards after we walked cutovers for about 20 minuets . Was a real fun hunt. Then saturday morning had a doe come in but he couldn't get a shot so i took the shot n made a not so good shot and he finished her off at about 80 yds . We saw a total of 17 deer from the stand in 4 sittings so i was tickled n he was too. He made me proud that he passed 3 small bucks . He said he wanted a racked deer not a small one . He said if we need meat we can shoot a doe !!!


----------



## kmckinnie

Thats a fat doe! Congrads to yall! Good job, young fellow!
Nice Pics can't wait for the ones in the near future!

My grandson seen the same 8pt twice. He thinks hes to small. lols
2 does & a 9pt was harvested at our place. Maybe I'll get a pic of the 9 from my buddy to put on here.


----------



## tony0345

let a good 8 point walk and a young gun killed a doe and hog and i got a hog everyone saw deer great weekend.


----------



## kmckinnie

I have fun this weekend! Taking my buddy joshie mac






















Iknow I've posted these before, we are just excited about this weekend and want to add some more! Goodtime ahead!


----------



## 12pointer

Hay Kmckinnie it doesnt get any better then that !! thats what its all about .


----------



## kmckinnie

Joshie mac couldn't make it this weekend, hopfully next weekend!

We had a goodtime .....


----------



## kmckinnie

Heres a buck from this weekend. Not hard to kill one with a rifle.


----------



## talisman

Congrats on fine buck


----------



## TarponStalker

That's a nice buck. We leased a tract of land in Quitman Co. (939 acres) just off Lower Lumpkin Road for 10 years. We took several very nice bucks off the land but just never saw very many deer. Got tired of going 3-4 days with no deer sightings and only seeing 10-12 deer per season so we gave up the lease. Over the years we saw some real monsters there. I took a P&Y buck with my bow that scored 139+ and an 11 pt. with a muzzleloader that scored 163+. I know there were some even bigger around so I hated to leave but we relocated to Stewart Co.  Good luck to y'all.


----------



## kmckinnie

Sometimes the areas are slack on deer for sure,after the season is over they are everywhere.
Thanks to all about the deer. I'm going up tonite for the weekend.No need to hunt Calvery this weekend with muleday going on.


----------



## kmckinnie

My grandson got a buck Sat. morning. I'm put pics up tonite.

We got a little rain last nite, not much but what we got we needed.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hes' a buck killer on the rise! He didn't get the bigger one,but hes' very happy with this one.


----------



## bobcat

Good job Chad .


----------



## kmckinnie

We are heading back up tommorro....... Good luck to all.


----------



## kmckinnie

They are running wild around here....


----------



## bobcat

Saw  some younger deer running n cruising . Few running tracks but  not any of the bigger tracks we have seen. Fixing to get right though real quick i think. Gl all.....


----------



## kmckinnie

A 3 1/2 old buck got run over at the camp, big bodied deer!

They are chasing & traveling looking for love!
If you have a place in this area, hunt long and hard........
G L   kmck


----------



## kmckinnie

Me & my grandson are hunting today, It cold out.... Maybe they will move this A M


----------



## tony0345

man the bucks are going crazy on our lease i seen 7 this weekend and a young gun got his first buck a 8 pointer yesterday and backed it up this morning with a 9 pointer way to go sambo


----------



## kmckinnie

tony0345 said:


> man the bucks are going crazy on our lease i seen 7 this weekend and a young gun got his first buck a 8 pointer yesterday and backed it up this morning with a 9 pointer way to go sambo



Way to go.... sambo  Congrads


----------



## kmckinnie

Lots of good deer shot around here the last couple of days. Talked to some camps in the area, big bucks never seen on trail cams have fallen. They are traveling.


----------



## talisman

The ones in early county are starting to show some but its at night but the young bucks are getting more regular


----------



## bobcat

Let my oldest son sit in the stand 40yds from me by himself on the 23 rd of nov. I grunted n bleated at 830 . At about 840 i heard him grunt with his mouth and then turned n looked his way and boom. The 243 sounded off n i heard horns hitting and a slide n then quietness. I said hunter did ya get it about 3 timex n turned n said daddy i can't call ya the phone died lol. Well i asked him again if he got him n he said yeah. After a debats as to where he was standing i lok through a magnolia flat n see him laying 30 yds away n i tell him to get out n come get his deer. Awesome day and !!!!!


----------



## bobcat

A big thanks to Kenny for the company at Andrews birthday party . Glad ya brought the kids over .....


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrads Hunter on a fine SWGA deer & the cake & hotdogs at the party was great. We enjoyed the birthday and the successfull hunt.


----------



## kmckinnie

Chad & I are tagged out...... Heres Chad with his buck & doe.





Heres my last buck also......





We did great & had a great time.....


----------



## peanutman04

kmckinnie said:


> Chad & I are tagged out...... Heres Chad with his buck & doe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my last buck also......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did great & had a great time.....



hey kmck whats n that bottle? yall must have done some celebratin!  congrats to yall them some fine deer!


----------



## kmckinnie

V O & a local buddy brought it over, We didn't hunt much the next day.... lols   Thanks p/nut.


----------



## florida boy

Congrats on a fine season !


----------



## kmckinnie

florida boy said:


> Congrats on a fine season !



Now what to do?


----------



## kmckinnie

So is the 1st rut over there? Or do we need cooler weather?


----------



## florida boy

kmckinnie said:


> So is the 1st rut over there? Or do we need cooler weather?



they havent even started scraping on our place yet......


----------



## kmckinnie

Ol joshy mac is going hunting this weekend with me! Maybe we will get 3 or 1 .


----------



## Mako22

I'm below you in Clay/Randolph counties and I'm seeing new scrapes inside the old scraps from a couple of weeks back.


----------



## kmckinnie

Maybe a little rain fell there.


----------



## bobcat

Maybe we did n do get some rain and maybe some rain deer fell on our hunting lease!!!!!!!!! It has been a slow week or 2 .........


----------



## kmckinnie

We just need 2 more deer, 1 for josh the other for the wife.


----------



## bobcat

We need 3 more, me n wife need a good buck . I have a uncle that this is the first year he has hunted in 20 years . Hope he can just shoot one of anysize or gender ....... Hogs are starting to show back up too....Need some pork as well.....GL this weekend to yall.......


----------



## kmckinnie

bobcat said:


> We need 3 more, me n wife need a good buck . I have a uncle that this is the first year he has hunted in 20 years . Hope he can just shoot one of anysize or gender ....... Hogs are starting to show back up too....Need some pork as well.....GL this weekend to yall.......



Yall had better hurry up & get ur done. I've heard there aresome biggens in that area.


----------



## kmckinnie

Deer where seen by some, none by josh. I seen the same buck twice this weekend, Sunday he was chasing a doe.


----------



## kmckinnie

Big Bucks........

bkw wants me to show her where I am seeing a biggen......
What to do.....

I am tagged ouuttt.


----------



## kmckinnie

Bobcat yall do anythingthis weekend.


----------



## kmckinnie

I guess we are going up this weekend. I just mite kill a hog or 3


----------



## bobcat

All that were hunting [ 3 ] saw deer . Small 4pt n doe after doe . Nothing harvested....


----------



## kmckinnie

They where moving good around us. Taper off this afternoon. Back atem in the a m then back to work.


----------



## Buck killers Wife

We have deer where we are its just catching the right one.


----------



## kmckinnie

We have big bucks and they made it til next year....... We will be after them........


----------



## kmckinnie

We had a very successful hunting season.


----------



## kmckinnie

We may have a opening for the right person. Power water & sewer hook-ups. I will post it later if that is the case in the looking for mems area....


----------



## kmckinnie

Its cold in the south now.


----------



## kmckinnie

Roses are red
Gobbler heads are blue
We are going to kill some gobblers
How about YOU!


----------



## Buck killers Wife

Yes I am, nice poem k.


----------



## kmckinnie

We need to get set-up for the season soon.


----------



## kmckinnie

Going to the camp this weekend, killing hogs & yoties hopefully & hope to hear a gobble.


----------



## buc101

Looks like Quitman County has new images on Google Earth or Google Maps dated Dec 2012.


----------



## kmckinnie

Thanks I'll look.


----------



## kmckinnie

We'll be there friday nite.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hog hunten time! Should do good!


----------



## kmckinnie

Time to regroup and get them deer stands ready.


----------



## kmckinnie

It poured rain Saturday in Quitman.


----------



## kmckinnie

Looks like another great year coming up in Quitman Co. Deer sign everywhere.


----------



## kmckinnie

Raining now in Quitman & it rained yesterday also.


----------



## buc101

Good to hear! Are the bucks starting to get some antler growth?


----------



## kmckinnie

buc101 said:


> Good to hear! Are the bucks starting to get some antler growth?



Yepper they are no, cams out yet! We have seen the bucks crossing roads 2 weeks ago.


----------



## kmckinnie

This year is going to be great.


----------



## buc101

I'm hoping so, looks like a lot of clear cutting has been going on in the area. Seeing more bucks than normal for this time of the year at our place.


----------



## kmckinnie

Planted peas & got some rain, Looks good for bow season.


----------



## kmckinnie

Them peas should be up by this weekend


----------



## buc101

Will you replant after the peas are gone, if so, what? Heard there's been a lot of rain up there.


----------



## kmckinnie

We will replant.  We plant winter buck oats rye and winter peas & we replant the last weekend of bow just before M/L season or there abouts. We try to plan it with a rain. It tends to get dry there sometime then. It does rain in Nov with the fronts coming down.
Alot of times we plant 1/2 the area with the oatblends early at the end of bow the the other half when it rains in Nov. Deer like fresh green tender plants. Thats our plan been doing thatfor 12 years now. Hope that helps.


----------



## buc101

Big help thank you.


----------



## kmckinnie

They are tearing up the peas, corn will not draw them like this!


----------



## kmckinnie

Got some rain last week. The peapatcthes are getting worked on by the deer. Planted some more today.


----------



## buc101

Is it wet up there? I plan on heading up in a couple weeks when I take the daughter up to college


----------



## kmckinnie

Not wet, just right for planting peas


----------



## buc101

Kmckinnie,

Do you know if there's still a tractor rental in Eufaula? I used a guy there several years ago who had a rental shop and had a tractor that was available.


----------



## kmckinnie

buc101 said:


> Kmckinnie,
> 
> Do you know if there's still a tractor rental in Eufaula? I used a guy there several years ago who had a rental shop and had a tractor that was available.



Not sure, Iknow where you are talken about. Have not been there in years.


----------



## kmckinnie

I'm shooting the ol bow pretty good.... Pea patches are my friend.


----------



## stealthman52

Kmc shot placement is everything, practice makes perfect, sounds like you getting ready


----------



## oldsmoke

Well ifin ya can shoot the peas off the vine guess thats good nuff


----------



## kmckinnie

Bow season is 1 month away, gotta get them stands & patches ready.


----------



## kmckinnie

A good rain went across the area today.


----------



## kmckinnie

Plenty of rain here! Horns are about grown all they are going to do.
Pea patches are ate-up!
Its raining rite now


----------



## kmckinnie

Rain!!!!


----------



## buc101

Was up there this weekend with all the rain. Little coolness in the air made it comfortable to work in. Got some new food plots put in and disked up some old ones. Lots of clear cutting going on in the area. Club behind us was cut earlier this year and my neighbor is cutting next his land. Will be an interesting year


----------



## kmckinnie

There will be some big bucks shot from Quitman Co. this year.


----------



## peanutman04

kmckinnie said:


> There will be some big bucks shot from Quitman Co. this year.



Yep! I know where 2 good spots are!


----------



## kmckinnie

peanutman04 said:


> Yep! I know where 2 good spots are!



 You should get some meat & horns then!


----------



## peanutman04

Couple of Quitman Co. Deers.


----------



## peanutman04

Broken tine already!
After and before.


----------



## kmckinnie

Let him walk then!


----------



## bobcat

Walk about 20 yds to ya ! Lol!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

I know where I'll be!


----------



## kmckinnie

P-nut got your spots replanted!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peanutman04

kmckinnie said:


> P-nut got your spots replanted!!!!!!!!!!



Sweet! U feed my hawgs?


----------



## kmckinnie

peanutman04 said:


> Sweet! U feed my hawgs?



Of course I did, I'm not about to let hawgs go hungray


----------



## kmckinnie

Less than 2 weeks


----------



## buc101

kmckinnie

Where do you buy your food plot seeds?


----------



## bobcat

4 More days guys!!!!!!!! Who's ready !!!


----------



## kmckinnie

buc101 said:


> kmckinnie
> 
> Where do you buy your food plot seeds?


You can go to Ufaula where the old walmart was and its a hardware  store now. They have seed!


bobcat said:


> 4 More days guys!!!!!!!! Who's ready !!!


I getting ready!


----------



## buc101

Thanks I know the place, will check them out. I saw corn for 8.50 a bag in Cuthbert this past weekend.


----------



## kmckinnie

Yea you can get it at top bait in cuthbert, or marvins in ufaula.


----------



## joedublin

Just send those big boys right on over to Grady County!!!


----------



## kmckinnie

I've killed some biggen in decator and grady! One is a 140ty plus 8 point! I killed him in the early 80tys


----------



## kmckinnie

I sat this A M and saw 6 dove 1 rabbit and several Mocking birds. I also heard quail!


----------



## joedublin

mckinnie...we got two in the 140s last deer season....still haven't been able to get a shot at the really big 14-pt. that's still on the land....maybe this year will be the lucky one!


----------



## talisman

Hey joe did u fill all your openings


----------



## joedublin

talisman...give me a call 352-694-5419....one of our guys is lookin' for someone to sell his spot too 'cause a friend of his just got a bunch of land that he can hunt free...free is always good!


----------



## talisman

joedublin said:


> talisman...give me a call 352-694-5419....one of our guys is lookin' for someone to sell his spot too 'cause a friend of his just got a bunch of land that he can hunt free...free is always good!



Joe i will give u a call this week


----------



## joedublin

In the past 2 weeks we've put in 17 new food plots on the lease. It's looking real good for this season!


----------



## kmckinnie

A lot of the oaks are dropping acorns, is it a little early for that?


----------



## bobcat

Falling every where on our place kmc . The white oaks are still green n holding !


----------



## kmckinnie

What do you think B/C, end of Oct to Mid Nov. for the white oaks!
Corn is almost useless during that time!


----------



## kmckinnie

My M/L is staying home again this year!


----------



## kmckinnie

I have seen scrapes on the ground before this time of year in Quitman!


----------



## southernman13

*Scrapes*

Seen quite  a few in Randolph in the past week, and rubs are showing up everywhere.


----------



## bobcat

Kmc I hope they hold till mid Nov. But think they will be raining out by the first!##!


----------



## kmckinnie

bE PREPARED


----------



## kmckinnie

Ol biggen went down 10-20-13 by a friend I hunt with! I'll try and get a pic later. 8pt 200pds about a 18 to 20'' spread.


----------



## buc101

Good deal, pics are always nice!


----------



## buc101

How's the hunting in Quitman? Headed up next week.


----------



## kmckinnie

Slow but steady, picken up everyday closer to thanksgiving! Good luck!


----------



## tony0345

our club was smoking this past weekend,i saw 14 deer sat. morning two nice 8 pointers.


----------



## Old Crusty

I'm heading up there this weekend. My son heard two bucks sparring last weekend.


----------



## Old Crusty

Has anybody been hunting Quitman County? Saw mature 8 making scrapes last weekend. Won't be able to get back up there till the week of Thanksgiving, hope I don't miss the action.


----------



## dblnranch

Kmckinnie I'm not too far from you just across the Clay county line.  No activity to report where I am at as of this past Tuesday.  Are you seeing any activity where you are at?


----------



## tony0345

slow slow this weekend maybe the cooler weather this week will get them going.


----------



## kmckinnie

Old Crusty said:


> Has anybody been hunting Quitman County? Saw mature 8 making scrapes last weekend. Won't be able to get back up there till the week of Thanksgiving, hope I don't miss the action.


Some scapes are opening up where they put them every year. Itwill be going onthen.


dblnranch said:


> Kmckinnie I'm not too far from you just across the Clay county line.  No activity to report where I am at as of this past Tuesday.  Are you seeing any activity where you are at?


I hit a big buck crusing sat. morning at 9o with my bow. Lost him.Lots of scapes in the area and his hocks where black.


tony0345 said:


> slow slow this weekend maybe the cooler weather this week will get them going.


 Its was slow but every Morning & afternoon  deer where seen. Mostly young bucks. Next the biggens will show for yall. Very soon.


----------



## tony0345

nice 10 pt and big 8 killed sat. morning,i seen 2 bucks chasing a doe


----------



## Old Crusty

Headed up there Wed-Sun. Hope there's a little rutting going on yet.


----------



## Old Crusty

Dropped a nice 8 on Thanksgiving morning


----------



## kmckinnie

WTG, that is a good one.


----------



## buc101

Been very slow this year, didn't see the rut activity I have seen in the past.


----------



## kmckinnie

Seen a good 10pt at the big cat that some one had . We seen good movement this weekend. None shot.A shooter was seen.


----------



## kmckinnie

One other thing. We have a new DNR Ranger in our area. He is a great person and a credit to the fellow sports men. For his age, he can conduit a great investigation. Thanks for what yall do!


----------



## buc101

Headed up tomorrow to give it another try, we'll see what happens.


----------



## Turk

kmckinnie said:


> One other thing. We have a new DNR Ranger in our area. He is a great person and a credit to the fellow sports men. For his age, he can conduit a great investigation. Thanks for what yall do!



He's gonna be a good one, thanks for the kudos!


----------



## kmckinnie

Have not been up in awhile, any turkey news from there.


----------



## buc101

Was up there this weekend and saw a few in the cutover


----------



## kmckinnie

Here we come!


----------



## kmckinnie

Last week & several other time had a trespasser &  poacher on the place this week we had a sheriff & a warden on the place.


----------



## kmckinnie

Pics of the trespassers have been given to local sheriff.


----------



## buc101

PM Sent


----------



## kmckinnie

Trespasser (thief ) Update; The local sheriff has been most helpful.They are doing all they can, I'm sure there will be some results.......


----------



## buc101

I posted the pics you sent up at my camp and let the other member's know to keep an eye out. Were you able to get the tag number off the pics?


----------



## kmckinnie

buc101 said:


> I posted the pics you sent up at my camp and let the other member's know to keep an eye out. Were you able to get the tag number off the pics?



Yes!! He got a citation today for the tag being on a car.. He was also told to stay off all private propery!
Next time we get a pic!! He will get arrested..


----------



## kmckinnie

Ya'll all welcome bshadrick


----------



## bshadrick

here is two bucks that were killed during the 2013/14 deer season  in Quitman county . thank you kmckinnie .


----------



## kmckinnie

Had a good time this weekend planting peas. Thanks for helping Ben


----------



## kmckinnie

Peas are up, joined bens club to expand my hunting land. It just tripled in size. Bens parents are some fine folks... I will hunt with them for a many years to come.


----------



## kmckinnie

Rain this week there, about 1/2 inch.


----------



## bshadrick

*peas*

I can say one thing you cannot grow any peas in this county they get up about four inches tall then they turn into stems  over night . All know is come Sept.13 they will they pay for the peas.


----------



## kmckinnie

I hear ya!!!!


----------



## Old Crusty

bshadrick said:


> I can say one thing you cannot grow any peas in this county they get up about four inches tall then they turn into stems  over night . All know is come Sept.13 they will they pay for the peas.



Agree. What food plot products do y'all use up here. Between the overgrazing, hogs, and the hard clay I've yet to have a nice looking food plot.


----------



## kmckinnie

We lime & fertilize, we try to find richer soils some are in clay. It takes a lot of busting up disking with lime in clay. For the hogs we try to kill them all year long. Bens dad said we are around 60ty hogs killed in a year. Traps & night hunting over corn feeders. 1 fellow shoots hogs only. We use iron clay peas, will which to buck oats end of Sept.


----------



## kmckinnie

Little rain there this week helped the eaten down cow peas.


----------



## kmckinnie

Been rainin some, been seein deer.


----------



## Old Crusty

Thanks for the updates. Was up last weekend and discovered someone stole my feeder. It was a big Double D hog proof, so it must have taken two people


----------



## kmckinnie

Old Crusty said:


> Thanks for the updates. Was up last weekend and discovered someone stole my feeder. It was a big Double D hog proof, so it must have taken two people



Its been going on in that area. Was it made of medal ? They been scape iron alot of things. Gates & stands are missing around us also. Call Quitman Co Sheriff to report it.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hot & dry.. We mowed & harrowed a few spots. Put up a boxstand also. Ain't that right Ben .


----------



## kmckinnie

Seeing lots of does & a few yearlings feeden.


----------



## bshadrick

*fun in the sun*

Here is the stand kmack and I  put up with  a little adult supervision from BKW and others


----------



## kmckinnie

bshadrick said:


> Here is the stand kmack and I  put up with  a little adult supervision from BKW and others
> View attachment 801809



Lookin Good!


----------



## bshadrick

*trail cam*


----------



## kmckinnie

That one will work. >>----->


----------



## bshadrick

for those who planted food plots this weekend you can thank my wife she cut the grass today and when she got off the mower the bottom fell out


----------



## bshadrick




----------



## kmckinnie

It was a good weekend work week before the opener.


----------



## kmckinnie

May should of planted winter plots..... Rained several times last week& thisweek.


----------



## kmckinnie

Rained Monday there.


----------



## kmckinnie

Several clubs in the area doing food plots, Rain is on the way. Hope it happens.


----------



## kmckinnie

Food plots looken good.


----------



## kmckinnie

****Game Warden****

Boys this young man is alsome!!

He is going to check lic. game limits, for orange and any other game related violations.

Great to have him in our area.


Thankyou!


----------



## kmckinnie

Saturday afternoon.


----------



## oldsmoke

Good eaten right there


----------



## kmckinnie

Looks like a mild weekend for weather there. Good thing the plots have been in before this dry spell.


----------



## Old Crusty

Up here hunting for the weekend. Saw 2 large bodied 8 pointers in the middle of the road with their ears laid back getting ready to spar @ 9:00 this eve. Guess it's starting.


----------



## Son

If y'all getting any rain, send some over my way. Our plots are looking good for now, but they need moisture.  Miller and Early counties wont see a full rut until about Dec tenth. Good luck to y'all over to the east.


----------



## joedublin

If you do get some rain , Son, please send a few showers across hwy.84 to our lease.


----------



## Old Crusty

I won't be able to hunt for a week. Let me know how it's going in Quitman County.


----------



## HOGDOG76

Stuck a couple does saturday night and saw some more this morning but no bucks for me. Two other members shot at good bucks this morning.


----------



## Old Crusty

Any action in Quitman County this weekend?


----------



## mcguffey2

Hunted Friday-Sunday and saw no action. Scrapes and rubs all over. No chasing. I hunt on Hwy 39 north of Georgetown in Quitman County. Just wondering if anyone else is seeing any action.


----------



## kmckinnie

I didn't hunt, it was slow but some bucks where seen, midday. They where filling feeders when seen crossing club roads. Go figure, full moon with noon time moving.


----------



## kmckinnie

A lot of deer moving last weekend. I know of several nicedeer that fell.


----------



## Old Crusty

I'll be up there the end of this week for a couple days. Looks like the rain will move out, and be clear and cool. Anybody have any rutting updates?


----------



## kmckinnie

Saw chasing over the thanksgiving week end. I saw dufferent bucks everyday. Was there for a week. Bucks where checken one scape around the clock. Does where going to it also. No corn there just deer doing there thing.
G/L k


----------



## kmckinnie

We seen chasing last weekend also. Goingback this weekend to kill a olbiggen...... We hope!


----------



## kmckinnie

I heard a chase this weekend, plenty of deer seen. Heard several shots, mostly in the evenings. Looks  like folks shot mostly does by the carrasses left by some ol dirt roads. Hogs are there aswell.
Rained real good Sunday. Patches are green and being used.


----------



## Old Crusty

A nice 4 year old 11 point was shot on our lease the day after Christmas. He came into a foodplot to check some does. He musta been running hard the last few weeks he was pretty thin.


----------



## Son

The bucks we've been getting over near the Chattahoochee River counties have been fat. So fat couldn't see the meat after skinning. And the hogs are fatter. Looks like deer season is going out with cold and bad weather. It's been a good season though, for our club. New hunters have done well, older members as well.


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrads again on that ol buck,Son!

Well its hawg season now for us, looks  like we have plenty to hunt.


----------



## kmckinnie

I personnely think doe day need not come back in after Dec.1st.
I'm all for stopping everyone on our clubs from shooten one after that. Unless u have not got one yet and need a deer.


----------



## kmckinnie

O K it turkey season, and I think the cold may have slowed them down til now. I think that is good. We expect to kill a few with some hooks. Pics will follow as we do.


----------



## kmckinnie

The birds have been picken up the pace now.Ifweather permits it should be a good openin weekend.


----------



## kmckinnie

Starting the food plot process this weekend.


----------



## kmckinnie

Getting closer to bow opener.


----------



## Old Crusty

Headed up there this weekend to plant foodplots. Hoping for rain


----------



## kmckinnie

Old Crusty said:


> Headed up there this weekend to plant foodplots. Hoping for rain



Hope they turned out. Ours look good.


----------



## Old Crusty

Anybody seen any rutting activity yet?


----------



## HOGDOG76

Old Crusty said:


> Anybody seen any rutting activity yet?



Was up last weekend and haven't seen any evidence of rut action yet. Got pics of bucks still hanging together and no pics of seeking bucks.


----------



## Old Crusty

I'm starting to see lots of scrapes show up, and more daytime buck movement on camera.


----------



## HOGDOG76

They were bumping does this past weekend and lots of small bucks on their feet.


----------



## kmckinnie

Everyone has seen a good buck except me and bkw it feels like.


----------



## kmckinnie

Turkey season is closing in.


----------



## kmckinnie

Not many turkeys around.


----------



## HOGDOG76

kmckinnie said:


> Not many turkeys around.



We got a few


----------



## kmckinnie

Nothing here to brag about.


----------



## kmckinnie

Deer season is coming.


----------



## kmckinnie

We are hunting fresh clear cuts.


----------



## kmckinnie

Tractor headed to the camp today.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hit & miss rains. Planted a few peas.


----------



## kmckinnie

Just working putting up stands to getting plots ready.


----------



## kmckinnie

Got a little rain. Peas coming up. We are ran over in coons. Must be because they cut the pines.


----------



## kmckinnie

Got 2 more stands ready.


----------



## kmckinnie

Looks like I'm the only one hunting Quitman on here.


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986

I went to our lease on Saturday and filled feeders and put up a couple of stands. Hogs were all over the place. I shot 3 of the 7 I saw but looking at trail cam pictures we are covered up in them right now.


----------



## kmckinnie

What part of the county U hunt.


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986

Off of Hatcher Road


----------



## kmckinnie

Yea there are some hawgs down that way. We are on old lumpkin rd


----------



## kmckinnie

Just a few more days.......


----------



## kmckinnie

Waiting on daylite here.


----------



## kmckinnie

Slow start. Been hot. The acorns are starting to fall. Been dry, to dry to plant and to hot. As we left to say there where scattered showers. At the time we left only a sprinkle. Hope it rained more.


----------



## Old Crusty

We planted our plots on Saturday. Praying for rain.


----------



## kmckinnie

Old Crusty said:


> We planted our plots on Saturday. Praying for rain.



Some areas got some Sunday afternoon. 
Hope u got it.


----------



## kmckinnie

Cooler weekend. Going to get plots ready just incase it rains. Ground realy need moister to harrow.


----------



## kmckinnie

Bone dry. Cool weather for the opener.


----------



## kmckinnie

Lot of deer seen. Not by all. No shots from our group. Folks shot all around us. Windy Sat. Sunday was nice
Bone dry. There is dust on top of dust.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hot&dry is one word . Enough said


----------



## kmckinnie

We see deer. No big ones yet. Maybe there are no big ones. Lols


----------



## kmckinnie

They are chasing in Quitman. 2 different bucks today running a doe.


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986

Good to hear I'll be up Friday night through Sunday.


----------



## kmckinnie

How did u do ^^

Still seeing deer movement. 
Dusty dry


----------



## sghoghunter

My brother was up at his club the past weekend and his son shot a 7pt and another guy shot an 8. They saw a few deer but not a whole pile. I'm planning on going up there with them a couple days after thanksgiving. Y'all reckon that will be a good week?


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986

I didn't make it over. Ended up staying over on the coast running deer dogs. I'll be over the week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## kmckinnie

Around Thanksgiving is alway good. Better if u kill one.


----------



## kmckinnie

A lot of hunters are showing up.


----------



## kmckinnie

I got a OK 8 today. No corn. They are hitting the acorns during the day.


----------



## 12pointer

Kmckinnie Congratulations where is the pic??


----------



## kmckinnie

12pointer said:


> Kmckinnie Congratulations where is the pic??



One was posted in the last Billy thread. I'll try to get one posted here. 
Seen another yesterday. Another was seen by someone else.


----------



## kmckinnie

They moved this morning where I was. Another 8 walked by. He was lucky I got a bigger one the other day.


----------



## Old Crusty

Headed up Saturday for a week.


----------



## rhbama3

12pointer said:


> Kmckinnie Congratulations where is the pic??





kmckinnie said:


> One was posted in the last Billy thread. I'll try to get one posted here.
> Seen another yesterday. Another was seen by someone else.



Posting for Kenny:


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986

Saw 3 does and killed 2 of the 15 hogs I saw. Starting to get quite a few daylight pictures of bucks over the last week.


----------



## kmckinnie

I've had day lite sightings on bucks


----------



## kmckinnie

Frost this AM.


----------



## kmckinnie

It rained today.


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986

Ended up seeing 6 bucks a few does last weekend. I had a 3 pt and a bigger buck chase a doe by me on Sunday morning but no shot. Saw real good movement Sunday up until 10 when it started warming up and it seemed like they just quit.


----------



## kmckinnie

Good steady rain !


----------



## kmckinnie

More rain


----------



## kmckinnie

Plots we planted. Sprouting up


----------



## kmckinnie

About 32 out this morning


----------



## kmckinnie

In the 20tts outside this morning


----------



## kmckinnie

Cold rain all night. 
Briskly out. Rain gone


----------



## kmckinnie

Looks like there's new scrapes on the ground & a little chasing has been seen.


----------



## kmckinnie

Rain all day today


----------



## kmckinnie

Still raining.


----------



## kmckinnie

Lots of rain again.


----------



## kmckinnie

Sunny mild day in Paradise


----------



## kmckinnie

What birds are here. Are gobbling.


----------



## kmckinnie

Raining a lot lately.


----------



## kmckinnie

Good rains. Planted cow peas.


----------



## antharper

Getting any rain ? Oh and by the way we call em iron clay peas in the south !!!


----------



## kmckinnie

antharper said:


> Getting any rain ? Oh and by the way we call em iron clay peas in the south !!!



Your north of me!!
At least u know what cow peas are.


----------



## kmckinnie

Yes we got rain.


----------



## kmckinnie

Rain as I type this now.


----------



## kmckinnie

More rain & the Bucks have good horns already. Seen some crossing a road.


----------



## kmckinnie

Lots of rain. Got to be good.


----------



## kmckinnie

Still getting rain. I bet it quits come fall to plant.


----------



## antharper

Any rain lately ???


----------



## kmckinnie

antharper said:


> Any rain lately ???



We got a little should of planted some.


----------



## kmckinnie

Food plots started.


----------



## kmckinnie

Thunder & lighting now in Quitman. Should be great for the plots if it rains.


----------



## kmckinnie

Thunder getting closer


----------



## kmckinnie

No rain latly. Need rain.


----------



## kmckinnie

Pouring down rain now.


----------



## Old Crusty

Great. Our plots need it.


----------



## kmckinnie

Rain Monday pretty good. Plots should do welll


----------



## kmckinnie

Trucks up & down the roads. 4 wheelers running everywhere at daylite. Shots fired by some. Corn put out everywhere by everybody. 
Looks like the season started.


----------



## Old Crusty

kmckinnie said:


> Trucks up & down the roads. 4 wheelers running everywhere at daylite. Shots fired by some. Corn put out everywhere by everybody.
> Looks like the season started.



You hunting Quitman County this week?


----------



## dixiecutter

quitman county boys has gotten quiet. What 'yall sittin on up there? let us know lols


----------



## kmckinnie

I seen the most beautiful buck today in Quitman a solid white buck. Looked like a young 8pt. Named him snowflake. Tried to get a pic with phone but he ran off.


----------



## kmckinnie

Rained last weekend. Good rain.


----------



## kmckinnie

Today in quitman


----------



## rance56

how is the hunting on the south side of the county. got offered 625 acres on patuola creek


----------



## kmckinnie

rance56 said:


> how is the hunting on the south side of the county. got offered 625 acres on patuola creek



That’s the better end. Good hard hunting land.


----------



## kmckinnie

A lot got cut there might be why. Some don’t like it.


----------



## kmckinnie

Good rain today. Plots greened up. Wet ground to make scrapes.


----------



## rance56

kmckinnie said:


> A lot got cut there might be why. Some don’t like it.





thanks, that would make sense


----------



## Old Crusty

Seeing any rut sign up there?


----------



## kmckinnie

Old Crusty said:


> Seeing any rut sign up there?



Scrapes. Rubs. Chasing. Yes we seeing some.


----------



## kmckinnie

May rain tonite.


----------



## sghoghunter

kmckinnie said:


> Scrapes. Rubs. Chasing. Yes we seeing some.



Planning on leaving next Sunday or Monday to hunt with my brother up in quitman bout 5 miles N of Georgetown. Ya reckon they still gonna be on their feet


----------



## kmckinnie

sghoghunter said:


> Planning on leaving next Sunday or Monday to hunt with my brother up in quitman bout 5 miles N of Georgetown. Ya reckon they still gonna be on their feet



They where this morning. Everyone saw deer and I think some bucks went down. 
Now where I hunt there where tracks everywhere til this rain. I saw nothing. Lols. No fresh tracks either.   One of my members killed a buck this am. He was happy. 3.5 yo 7 pt. Said it was trailing 3 does. 
I’ve seen them on there feet til January. Not all the time but in spurts. Them young does come in season at different  intervals..
Good luck let us know how u do.


----------



## sghoghunter

Got a text earlier that one guy got a good 9pt this morning along with everyone seeing deer and they Sid more bucks showing up in the daylight so I'm keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## kmckinnie

Dear were running crazy this morning all I seen was young bucks chasing those lot of shots fired off everywhere


----------



## kmckinnie

Deer have slowed down in the day. Still shots everywhere. Mostly in the am now.


----------



## sghoghunter

My brothers son had a good 8 in his food plot this afternoon and when he went to shoot his gun snapped and didn't go off. I'm headed over Sunday bout dinner time hopefully they'll move during the cold snap


----------



## kmckinnie

Looks like a cold snap coming.


----------



## kmckinnie

No much to report.... yet !
Kind of warm here. Foggy mornings with cloud cover.


----------



## kmckinnie

The woods seem dead with little movement. 
Does are breed. Bucks are tired.


----------



## Son

Was a strange season for some of us.


----------



## kmckinnie

It’s about turkey time. Not as many here as years past. I think the clear cutting was part of it.


----------



## sghoghunter

The dang hogs are wearing out my bait spot


----------



## kmckinnie

U got them.


----------



## sghoghunter

We are right next to a pay hog hunting place but I got bad news for some of these. Thinking about seeing how many 5lbs of tannarite can take out at one time


----------



## kmckinnie

sghoghunter said:


> We are right next to a pay hog hunting place but I got bad news for some of these. Thinking about seeing how many 5lbs of tannarite can take out at one time



Mercy.


----------



## sghoghunter

My brother and his son shot a big boar one night a couple weeks ago with my thermal up there. I buried 250 lb of corn where these pics came from and they took to it real fast. Probably in about 3 weeks I'm gonna get a couple drums of peanut butter and try to get 2 designated hog killing spots so we can plant these foodplots


----------



## kmckinnie

sghoghunter said:


> My brother and his son shot a big boar one night a couple weeks ago with my thermal up there. I buried 250 lb of corn where these pics came from and they took to it real fast. Probably in about 3 weeks I'm gonna get a couple drums of peanut butter and try to get 2 designated hog killing spots so we can plant these foodplots



U need traps also. Catch the little tastie ones.


----------



## sghoghunter

kmckinnie said:


> U need traps also. Catch the little tastie ones.



No way to properly run traps with all of us having jobs and mostly only there the weekends and during the rut.


----------



## kmckinnie

sghoghunter said:


> No way to properly run traps with all of us having jobs and mostly only there the weekends and during the rut.



Keep them open with feed in it. Set Friday when u get there. Under when u leave.


----------



## kmckinnie

Un set when u leave. Put corn it it. Get them use to eating there.


----------



## kmckinnie

Hello!


----------



## kmckinnie

Hello.


----------



## antharper

U must be the only one hunting...good luck !


----------



## buckmanmike

Planning  on going to Randolph Co tomorrow for a couple of days. Mainly to bush hog, put up some new popup blinds, and refill feeders. 
  Hope the cameras show summer bucks still there.
  I'll post up if any exciting goes on.
  Best of hunting to all.


----------



## buckmanmike

Well, work got in the way if my plans. Maybe next was wknd.


----------



## kmckinnie

You will make it. I’ll add Randolph to this.


----------



## kmckinnie

And Stewart.


----------



## sghoghunter

We just got in from the club. Haven't done any bow hunting due to it being so hot. We did manage to plant 9 plots yesterday and this morning,finish door and windows on two box stands and got the roads mowed. Now waiting on Saturday morning so I can smoke up the ole pine row


----------



## buckmanmike

Hope your food plots dont get washed away.


----------



## kmckinnie

That seed will pop up somewhere. ?


----------



## sghoghunter

It shouldn't wash off to bad. Even though most of quitman co is red clay our club is mostly sand and soaks up water good.


----------



## kmckinnie

sghoghunter said:


> It shouldn't wash off to bad. Even though most of quitman co is red clay our club is mostly sand and soaks up water good.


We got both types of dirt.


----------



## buckmanmike

We have land off Cotton Hill Rd and its sandy like your at the beach. Land off Fountain Bridge Rd got good dirt.
  Been some good deer taken off both sides of the county.


----------



## sghoghunter

How far down cotton hill are you from highway 266? The past 6 to 7 yrs we done a lot of hog hunting on the north side of cotton hill. Some real good deer on the place we hunted on. Also my buddy's daddy has some land on Martin school rd that's close to fountain bridge and some good deer in that area too


----------



## sghoghunter

One day we need to get together,we might even be neighbors over there


----------



## buckmanmike

Cotton hill land located south of road, and west of the road that goes to Coleman. It is landlocked.
Several tracts off Fountain Bridge Rd. All within a few miles of the old Woodman's store.
  We own the land but lease out timber rights. We kept the hunting rights, but sub rights to close contacts.
  Keep one tract for family hunting.
 I have a good friend that owns on Martin School Rd.


----------



## kmckinnie

Small world ?


----------



## sghoghunter

This is the area that we hunted.


----------



## buckmanmike

That looks like a huge tract. I know somebody that used to be in a club that had thier camp off CHR, less than a mile from Coleman hwy. North side of CHR. Is this your group?


----------



## sghoghunter

We didn't deer hunt it only had permission to hog hunt in the off season.90% of that area is either owned or leased by two guys from Atlanta.


----------



## buckmanmike

It seems like the guy I know, club lost thier lease when someone offered the owner $25/acre, and this was at least 10 years ago. Deep pockets for that area.


----------



## sghoghunter

That's probably them. I do know yrs ago there was some of it that we couldn't hunt for some reason then a few yrs later we could.


----------



## sghoghunter

How bad did we get hit from the hurricane? We was going the weekend but it hit my brothers place perty good down in bainbridge and I'm stuck working trying to restore power


----------



## kmckinnie

No power yet. Cuthbert got hit pretty bad. Our Lower Lumpkin rd was on the far west edge. There’s damage but not like Cuthbert Dawson. Eufaula has power. All of our buildings where fine.if a pine didn’t fall on it. You will be ok.


----------



## sghoghunter

Good deal. We're on old 27 just one road over from y'all then


----------



## kmckinnie

sghoghunter said:


> Good deal. We're on old 27 just one road over from y'all then


It’s just threw the woods.


----------



## buckmanmike

Had our place in Rndolph Co checked. Everything fine, lots of limbs down, power out as of early morning.
  Friends place on Martin School Rd lost a lot of timber. His house is ok.


----------



## Thager45

Anything killed? Any chasing yet??


----------



## kmckinnie

Some lady killed a buck in the county that’s in the top 5 ever killed there. It’s in the GON news area. 
I’m sure some have. It’s starting to get good I think cause I’m working. ?


----------



## sghoghunter

We just got back home the club. We found a couple fresh scraps on our way to the stands yesterday. Yesterday morning my brother had a shooter buck jump out in the lane 20 yds infront of him behind a doe and a members grandson saw a spike chasing a doe. Between 5 of us we saw 23 deer the weekend. Also I killed two heavily preggy guilts yesterday afternoon and brother killed a yote this morning


----------



## antharper

kmckinnie said:


> Some lady killed a buck in the county that’s in the top 5 ever killed there. It’s in the GON news area.
> I’m sure some have. It’s starting to get good I think cause I’m working. ?


Y’all catch any deer’s this year ! ?


----------



## kmckinnie

Why yes. Yes we did. All in all it was a good year.


----------



## kmckinnie

Any turkeys caught from this area.


----------



## kmckinnie

Any Quitman hunters any more.


----------



## kmckinnie

My bud does good work.


----------



## kmckinnie

2019 season.


----------



## antharper

kmckinnie said:


> 2019 season.


Looks like u got the whole county to yourself, besides a few Florida hunters I know , good luck and be safe !


----------



## buckmanmike

Randoloh Co same. No deer, no hunters. Heard one shot opening morning. Coyotes, hogs, and armadillas taken over.


----------



## Bear10

I quail hunted in Sylvester Thursday & Friday, saw a really nice buck with dark heavy horns. The woods were eat up with big buck sign.


----------

